# Private forum for Jeff's sauce/rub?



## cobble (Mar 31, 2011)

I purchased Jeff's sauce and rub, and I think they're awesome. For me, I like the recipies as is, but I know that my family and friends would like the heat, and perhaps the sweet, dialed down a bit. I could experiment myself, but I'm sure that many of you have already done so. Obviously, we cant go discussing the ingredients and amounts in an open forum, but I'm thinking it'd be nice to have a locked forum for those who HAVE purchased it. Thoughts?

                                                               -Eric


----------



## smokerlover (Mar 31, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## arnie (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric, the only thing I’ve ever changed is the amount of fresh black pepper I’ve used in it. Sometimes up, sometimes down depending on my mood.   No matter which way I go it seems I can’t make enough. I am always out of sauce and rub.

 Maybe Jeff oughtta market the finished product. (In his spare time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2011)

That's the great thing about Jeff's sauce & rub. It's a great starting point. I like both as is, but do tweek them on occasion to please the guests, and I also like to experiment with different flavors.


----------



## cobble (Mar 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That's the great thing about Jeff's sauce & rub. It's a great starting point. I like both as is, but do tweek them on occasion to please the guests, and I also like to experiment with different flavors.


I agree 100% Al. I just wish there was a locked forum/thread where we could discuss tweaks in detail


----------



## rhoton (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm new here and have had Jeffs recipes for a couple years, I just retired and just ordered my new smoker from BBQ heaven it is called then money maker it is a large pull behind smoker. It has two grates 5 foot by 6 foot also the fire box is 18x18x18 with a charcoal pan for ashes, I added a warmer box above the fire box 48x48x18 , I plan to make some extra money on the weekends. I live in michigan between Lansing ang Grand Rapids and there is not alot of Great BBQ around here my friend has a apple orchard right down the road so I'm thinking of smoking with apple and red oak . I also added to 60 inch burners in the smoker to keep my heat even. I plan on doing pulled pork and chicken quarters and I want to use rub and have sauce if someones wants it. So if anyone has some tips or some good ideas I would love to here them.

thanks Roaddog


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 11, 2011)

rhoton said:


> Hello everyone I'm new here and have had Jeffs recipes for a couple years, I just retired and just ordered my new smoker from BBQ heaven it is called then money maker it is a large pull behind smoker. It has two grates 5 foot by 6 foot also the fire box is 18x18x18 with a charcoal pan for ashes, I added a warmer box above the fire box 48x48x18 , I plan to make some extra money on the weekends. I live in michigan between Lansing ang Grand Rapids and there is not alot of Great BBQ around here my friend has a apple orchard right down the road so I'm thinking of smoking with apple and red oak . I also added to 60 inch burners in the smoker to keep my heat even. I plan on doing pulled pork and chicken quarters and I want to use rub and have sauce if someones wants it. So if anyone has some tips or some good ideas I would love to here them.
> 
> thanks Roaddog


I think if you repost your question under Chicken in a separate thread you'll get some great response. Sounds like you got yourself a serious rig! Posts some pics when you get a chance.

As far as the locked forum, I think it may lead to leaking the rub (or a very close imposter would surface). But I have purchased rub as well, and love it. Modified slightly and would be willing to discuss w/ you through PM's


----------



## rhoton (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks all :)


----------

